# Job opportunities for civilian boyfriend in Borden?



## blbenzies (3 May 2014)

Hey everyone. I've seen a lot of people get support here for family-based predicaments so I'm hoping to gain some advice from you guys! I'm moving to Borden for an indefinite amount of time while I wait for my QL3s for Med Tech and the SO (We were almost common-law! They're yanking me right before we hit our year-long status.. :) wants to move along with me. He doesn't have any trades (yet, he's accepted to college next year), just a high school diploma, but is labour-inclined (i.e. has worked on service rigs, farmer, fisherman, carpenter, construction, flooring, etc.). Jack of all trades, master of none type deal. I looked a little bit into jobs in Borden and they look pretty bleak. Are the surrounding areas more lucrative for SOs? I understand a lot of female SOs work from home but that isn't really an option for us. Where would the best place for us to start looking? 

Outside my applying for a PMQ, if unsuccessful, he/we will need a place to rent likely. Any advice for that as well? Going to Moncton for 5.5 months for PCP, I suppose it would make more sense for him to stay in Borden..? I'm not sure, as this is my first taste of Regs haha, and everyone at my losing unit is relatively unhelpful, shrugging their shoulders. I hope I haven't missed a thread that can already help me with this, I literally scaled through all 12 or so pages last night haha! 

Thanks in advance for any help at all everyone!


----------



## jeffb (3 May 2014)

Borden is close to Barrie and Aliston where there is a ton of employment. There is also quite a bit of seasonal, low-skilled work in the Collingwood area. There are certainly worse places to be looking for a job.


----------



## MJP (3 May 2014)

blbenzies said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. I've seen a lot of people get support here for family-based predicaments so I'm hoping to gain some advice from you guys! I'm moving to Borden for an indefinite amount of time while I wait for my QL3s for Med Tech and the SO (We were almost common-law! They're yanking me right before we hit our year-long status.. :) wants to move along with me. He doesn't have any trades (yet, he's accepted to college next year), just a high school diploma, but is labour-inclined (i.e. has worked on service rigs, farmer, fisherman, carpenter, construction, flooring, etc.). Jack of all trades, master of none type deal. I looked a little bit into jobs in Borden and they look pretty bleak. Are the surrounding areas more lucrative for SOs? I understand a lot of female SOs work from home but that isn't really an option for us. Where would the best place for us to start looking?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help at all everyone!



The 1 year mark for CL doesn't end just because you are not there.  As long as you resided with him before you are posted you are GTG and the time continues.


----------



## blbenzies (4 May 2014)

Thank you for your replies, I will look into those places mentioned! As for CL, I've heard that a number of documents will suffice to prove so. Is it true that a simple letter from your landlord stating you've lived there a year counts as proof?

Also, could someone explain to us about what IR housing is? I see a lot of places saying it is available for IR military personnel. Are we eligible to apply to these places or no? Thank you again!


----------



## sarahsmom (4 May 2014)

IR is Imposed Restrictions, and means the member moves to the new place while your family stays behind at the old place. Usually you will not be eligible until the first posting after the one after your 3s. Ideally you stay in the shacks (when they are available) but sometimes you may get a hotel room or apartment type place.


----------

